# Where Is 9thtee?!



## G2IC_Wraith (Jan 25, 2004)

As the title states, "where is Mark aka 9thTee?".

I saw a thread similar to mine where he said he had a death in the family back in August, but that was quite some time ago. 

I ordered a replacement hard drive, cache card + memory, & some software the first week of Jan. It is now Feb and not only have I not received my order, I can't get a response from them. I have tried email, PM, and the contact us section on their web page. Nothing. My credit card was immediately charged for the order, and as far as I can tell, nothing have been sent. :down:

I don't want to call the credit card company and dispute the charge, but I will if I can't get any kind of reasonable response. This order was to replace parts that were damaged during some power problems in my house and I need them to fix my TiVo, and submit the receipt for reimbursement.

I can see from this forum's member section that Mark has been here every day that I check and yet there I still get no replies to PMs or emails. Maybe he will respond to this thread.

EDIT - I just tried another PM and his inbox is full, message wouldn't go.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

G2IC_Wraith said:


> As the title states, "where is Mark aka 9thTee?".
> 
> I saw a thread similar to mine where he said he had a death in the family back in August, but that was quite some time ago.
> 
> ...


Mark is fine, AFAIK.

Its we (DVRupgrade) that screwed up. He forwarded us this order some time ago to fill and it fell through the cracks. It is being shipped out today and the shipping is expedited so you'll get it by week's end.

Also note that it might be better, in the future, to use the main web site for any sort of contact. PM's on the forums are always cumbersome to access (especially via mobile devices) and we each have our own support staff that access the contact forms on our web page.

Thx and sorry for the inconvenience!

Lou


----------



## G2IC_Wraith (Jan 25, 2004)

Lou,

Thanks for the info I appreciate the honesty. :up:

I didn't know you guys (DVRupgrade) were involved in my order otherwise I might have tried to contact you as well. I placed the order on 9thTee's website and I did try to use the "Contact Us" section on that site as well. 

When I didn't get a reply for such a long time I felt I had no other choice but to post here and see if anyone could help. I don't want anyone to think I am looking to trash someone's business, I just wanted answers and didn't see any other way of getting it.

Thanks for expediting the order.

Erin


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

No problem at all and again, the screw up was all on my side. I just wanted to ensure that 9thTee didn't get a bad rap for a mistake that I made; not that we don't all make them from time to time.

To clarify, our involvement with 9thTee varies based upon what your order. We've got so many products now, that 9thTee often links to us through our affiliate program for many things, but also takes orders for other products which we simply fill for them (there are so many varieties and combinations that it is difficult for them to anticipate what to keep in stock). For the most part, the system works, unless I drop the ball, which I did in this case.

Thanks again and glad that your post was seen. I believe Mark did get your contact submission and forwarded it to me as well.

If you have any problems with the kit, please contact us directly for support; you should have also received instructions, links etc when your kit shipped. 

Thx again,
Lou


----------



## kt_nz (Jan 31, 2008)

Tivoupgrade; I too have been waiting for a order from 9thTee which I placed on 22nd Jan for a Cachecard delivery to New Zealand... is this also with you?

The order was placed on the 22nd Jan (or 23rd depending upon timezones). I received 2 automated emails and my CC has had money taken.
I have sent mark 2 emails, sent him 1 email through his web site and sent him 1 PM here (which has still not been read). As with "G2IC_Wraith" I have tried to send another PM and his message box is full.

If you've got the order then can you please confirm and let me know when it was shipped please?
Many thanks
Kevin


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Hi,
I forwarded a link for this thread to Mark; I'm not sure if he has seen it. 

9thTee is the primary supplier of CacheCards and TurboNet cards (we get ours from them, as well). So that wouldn't be an order we'd ever have seen. 

My guess is that it is in transit, but I'm not certain why you wouldn't have heard back. I'd hang tight for now; my guess is you'll hear from him sooner, rather than later. 
Sorry, I wish I knew more.


----------



## G2IC_Wraith (Jan 25, 2004)

Lou,

I received the drive and cache card + memory on Friday, so thanks for expediting that. I haven't had the chance to install it yet but I will soon. Quick question; Are the drivers for the cache card already installed? Also, I don't want to sound picky, but I didn't receive any of the software I ordered. Would that come from you guys or from 9thTee?

My original order included 2 other items:

DVRCHIVE $49.00 1 DVRchive Software
SW-ICAKE-S1SA $19.99 1 InstantCake-Model: Sony SVR-2000 - 30 Hour

Please let me know. Thanks.

Erin


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

G2IC_Wraith said:


> Lou,
> 
> I received the drive and cache card + memory on Friday, so thanks for expediting that. I haven't had the chance to install it yet but I will soon. Quick question; Are the drivers for the cache card already installed? Also, I don't want to sound picky, but I didn't receive any of the software I ordered. Would that come from you guys or from 9thTee?
> 
> ...


Might want to take this 'offline' --- you can use this contact form to create a ticket in our helpdesk:

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/contactus.cfm

short answer to your question is that the kit has been pre-configured with the software and ready for installation in your unit. I'll look into the InstantCake portion of the order - I don't know if that was forwarded to us or whether Mark intended to ship that out separately. Either way we can get it taken care of.

Lou


----------



## G2IC_Wraith (Jan 25, 2004)

Will do.


----------



## kt_nz (Jan 31, 2008)

Message for Mark @ 9thtee. This is being sent via this open forum, via PM on this site (if your in-box allows it), via email and via your email form on your web site.

Mark,

You have still not opened or replied to my 2 PMs sent via this site (www.tivocommunity.com). The first was sent on the 1st Feb 07:51 and titled "Status of order please" the second was sent yesterday at 07:36 and titled "Please respond". You have however logged onto this site since me sending the last of those messages.

You have also not responded to my email sent to you on the 31st January or the email I sent via your web site a couple of days later.

You have however confirmed my order and debited my credit card for US$130.69 on the 22nd January at 23:20.

Please confirm that my order of a Cachecard for delivery to New Zealand has been shipped and provide a tracking number by the end of this week (15th Feb 08). If you are unable, or unwilling, to do this then I will be left with no choice but to inform my credit card company that the transaction has not been honoured and to refund my money.

Mark, I believe I have been more than fair in waiting this long, this is based upon your reputation on the tivocommunity web site as well as the oztivo site, however I do not believe it is reasonable to have to continue to wait for a product that I have paid for 3 weeks ago and have not received the goods or any communication despite several attempts.

Kevin
New Zealand


----------



## 9thTee (Aug 9, 1999)

Mark is right here >>>>  <<<<<

Some personal issues have kept a few of our orders from shipping in a timely manner but things are getting back to normal and any orders that have not shipped will be in the next day or so. 

Sorry for the delay.

m


----------



## kt_nz (Jan 31, 2008)

Mark,

Please can you confirm the shipping tracking number via email when you have shipped the cachecard to me. If this can't be done by the end of the week then can you please cancel my order and refund the money to my credit card.

I'm having to have this conversation with you on a public forum as you have still not replied to my emails or even read the PM's I have sent to you via this site.

Kevin


----------



## pmaloney (Feb 15, 2008)

I also ordered a TiVo hard drive upgrade from 9th Tee on January 13 and have yet to receive it. My emails have gone unanswered.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

pmaloney said:


> I also ordered a TiVo hard drive upgrade from 9th Tee on January 13 and have yet to receive it. My emails have gone unanswered.


Please use this form to contact us and I can check to see if Mark forwarded us the order already; if its in our system and we somehow dropped the ball, we can get things shipped out to you tomorrow. We do need a copy of your order confirmation to look into it further.

Thx,

Lou


----------



## pmaloney (Feb 15, 2008)

Order number is 2000-4484-4050
I just posted full confirmation email to form you indicated. Thanks.


----------



## kt_nz (Jan 31, 2008)

Message for Mark AKA 9thtee; this is being sent via this open forum on www.tivocommunity.com, PM on this site (www.tivocommunity.com) and email; [email protected] & [email protected]

Mark,

You have still not responded to any of my communications or even opened the PMs sent via this site. 
You said earlier that due to "personal issues" that orders had been delayed and would be shipped in the "next day or so". That was 5 days ago and you have not had the professional decency to get in contact with me. You have however had the time to log onto this site each day.
I asked, via this forum as you refuse to communicate with me, that you inform me of the shipping details or refund my money by Friday (15th Feb 08) this week. This has now passed and I'm not really surprised that you have done neither.
I have no option but to tell Visa that I believe this transaction is fraudulent, I will provide them with a copy of all communications with you.
Kevin


----------



## bruce-cunningham (Feb 12, 2008)

I have also received no response to multiple emails, a PM & a Fax to 9th tee regarding a return.

I'm afraid I now also have no choice than to involve my credit card company. 

Mark... Refusing to respond to your customers is a sure way to kill your business.

Bruce Cunningham


----------



## IpswichStu (Jan 14, 2008)

I have also received no response to multiple emails regarding a PTVboot II CD which was blank.

(Order No 2000-5523-4225 placed 14 Jan '08, received 15 Feb '08)

Bruce Cunningham is right, Mark... Refusing to respond to your customers is a sure way to kill your business.


----------



## dssxxxx (Nov 11, 2003)

Usually not a good thing to ignore customers requests. If it's been over 2-3 weeks without an explanation, I would definitely contact the credit card company.

Just FHO and also, from 30+ years running my own business.

Good luck to all you guys.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

If anyone is having problems getting a response from 9thTee, I'd recommend contacting them through the web site here. Obviously, if you don't hear back, and you feel it is appropriate to protect your interests via chargebacks, etc you should definitely do so, however I'd ask that you refrain from making personal attacks on Mark here on TCF. He is a sponsor (and has been for at least 8 years; longer than I have.

I'm not making excuses for Mark, but its one thing to protect your interests vs trashing someone, especially a sponsor who has been good to the community.

As Mark indicated in a previous post, he has had some personal issues to deal with, and as a fellow small-business owner, with illness in my family, I know there is a fine line, but priorities are priorities.

Without knowing the details of the circumstances behind why some of you may not be hearing back, or receiving the products you can order, I can personally vouch for the fact that Mark is a stand-up guy and takes the running of his business very seriously. I have had a professional, and personal relationship with him for over seven years and have never had a reason to not trust him 100%.

It is with that in mind that I'd urge you to give 9thTee the benefit of the doubt; clearly there is a reason for the troubles a few of you have experienced.

Again, as money-spending customers, you do have your own interests to protect, but personal attacks really don't advance them and I'm asking that you stop short of that because in my opinion, Mark has built up a lot of equity in the community and deserves better treatment. I'm sure that things will get resolved for those who are patient.

This is just my opinion and I've not been put up to this post; it just bothers me to see a pile-on in a public forum as it really doesn't do anything but create more negativity and possibly make things worse than they already are.

Thx for listening,

Lou


----------



## lmoroney (Mar 19, 2008)

<Bump>

I too am having trouble getting any kind of response from Mark. I don't want to cause any grief, but I just want some customer service. This is not a personal attack, but, I am really fed up with his lack of response to emails, form submissions, mailings and more.

Mark -- please do the right thing!! We want to see your small business succeed, but not like this.


----------



## tvnikki (Mar 9, 2008)

This is not personal this is professional. Personal was thrown out when 9th Tee charged me for items and did not respond to any attempts of communication.
Any time a business is involved I consider that professional. 

There seems to be several 9th tee customers who are having issues with 9th Tee. I am no exception. I have tried to contact Mark via the web 4 times now and have found 2 phone numbers online that also proved fruitless. Personal issues or not Mark, you still have a business to run. As far as I can tell you are still accepting customers money but you're just not sending the product out. In my PM I sent yesterday I made it very clear how VERY unhappy I am with 9th Tee. Sponsor of this forum or not this is not acceptable. I have no choice now but to dispute the charges on my card and I will be making a complaint to the BBB. 

Personal matters take a toll. I know that just as much as anyone else on this forum. The point is you still have a business to run. If you can't handle the business that comes your way make other options available. You sure don't take people's money if you do not intend to give them the products they bought in return. 

Incase you haven't been able to tell until now....... I have NO intentions of EVER buying from 9th Tee again.


----------



## lmoroney (Mar 19, 2008)

I paid by Paypal so there is no recourse. 

Mark -- c'mon man, do the right thing!!!!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lmoroney said:


> I paid by Paypal so there is no recourse.
> 
> Mark -- c'mon man, do the right thing!!!!


If the vendor can't prove delivery you will get your money back from PayPal..I had to use this service a few times (not with 9tee) and it works well, the vendor must have an on-line tracking of a major carrier with the words delivered or you will get your money back.
Open a case with paypal.


----------



## dwillemse (Mar 31, 2008)

I too am having problems, I ordered some equipment on 18 January, and after sending numerous e-mails and a message through the website "Contact Us" page to get an answer on what is going on, I still have not heard anything. I wonder how much money is being given to 9thtee, and goods aren't being delivered. I have asked nicely and have threatened too. Now I have opened a fraud case to the Internet Crime Complaint Center (www.ic3.gov) I believe the site should be shut down so other persons don't sit with the same problem where their money gets taken and they receive nothing for it.


----------



## lmoroney (Mar 19, 2008)

dwillemse said:


> Now I have opened a fraud case to the Internet Crime Complaint Center (www.ic3.gov) I believe the site should be shut down so other persons don't sit with the same problem where their money gets taken and they receive nothing for it.


My 2 cents. I don't believe it is crime, just extremely poor business management. Complaints probably belong with the BBB.

Mark will usually respond to a mail within 2-3 weeks (unacceptable in this day and age) but does not keep the context of the thread (i usually give him the order number, and then wait and wait and wait and email again, only to get a request for the order number etc.), and as such goes nowhere.

The 45-day policy with Paypal has already expired so I have no recourse.

Terrible Terrible way to run a business.

Let me know how your filing goes.

Laurence


----------



## kt_nz (Jan 31, 2008)

A month ago I received a full refund from Visa after I detailed the 10+ times I had tried to communicate with 9thTe without success.
Mark has still not responded to any of my communications or even opened the PM's I have sent via this site.

My part of this sorry story is now complete - I will never again consider using 9thTee and will never suggest that anyone should.

To be honest I find it strange that this site still has 9thTee as a supporter... my money, and others, is being used to pay for his advertising here


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You can file a claim with paypal, if they turn you down (waited too long) just file with your credit card company.

Mark really should just make an arrangement with Lou (or another company) to handle his orders.


----------



## lmoroney (Mar 19, 2008)

lew said:


> You can file a claim with paypal, if they turn you down (waited too long) just file with your credit card company.
> 
> Mark really should just make an arrangement with Lou (or another company) to handle his orders.


Thanks for the advice, but not sure how I can file with my CC company if I didn't use them for payment.

From what I can now see, *until evidence proves otherwise*, Mark has $180 of my money which isn't coming back.

I recommend that this forum instantly remove his banners, lest other users get duped into spending money at his company.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

lmoroney said:


> Thanks for the advice, but not sure how I can file with my CC company if I didn't use them for payment.
> 
> From what I can now see, *until evidence proves otherwise*, Mark has $180 of my money which isn't coming back.
> 
> I recommend that this forum instantly remove his banners, lest other users get duped into spending money at his company.


Only if you used a credit card, or possibly a V/MC branded debit card, to pay paypal.


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

Just found this thread and I'm still waiting for items I ordered and paid for on 7th March with no replies. I also paid via Paypal and last emailed Mark @ 9th Tee this morning, I have also previously tried contacting 9th Tee via the "Contact Us" form of their website.

If I don't get a response by tomorrow I'll open a case with PayPal. I want the stuff but I'm worried about my money. I ordered a Lot of bits for my 3 Tivos, 2 new Cachecards, 2 x Spare PSUs, Remotes, Single IR Replacement cables & more.

Mark.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 21, 2006)

Not receiving your products or services always used to be refunded by PayPal...that was the whole point to using PP over your CC. Use the dispute process to get your $$ back.

Sam


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

Well STILL no reply from 9th Tee, I'm off to PayPal to complain in the morning.

Taking my money and ignoring me for a month is just not good enough, I know people have been making excuses for 9th Tee for many months stating personal problems but if he can't ship then he should accept orders.

Very sad it has to come to this, I expected better.

I know he's a forum sponsor but you have to tell it how it is .

Mark.


----------



## lmoroney (Mar 19, 2008)

Agreed. I've just filed a complaint with the BBB (for what good that will do me) and recommend you do the same.

http://search.bbb.org/Results.aspx?n=9th+tee+Enterprises&add=&c=&st=&z=

I'm looking into other options also.

Mods: For the good of your site, and the good of your forum, I recommend you remove the 9th Tee banner.


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

I've just opened a dispute with PayPal, I will look into the BBB thing as well though,

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Talk about BBB - did a search on another popular Tivo update provider and see they are rated a "D", that's just about the bottom of the ratings the BBB gives:

http://www.labbb.org/BBBWeb/Forms/business/companyreportpage_expository.aspx?CompanyID=13216029


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

> *D* We have enough concerns about this company (for example, their offer, customer complaints, advertising, etc.) that we recommend caution in doing business with it.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

bob61 said:


> Talk about BBB - did a search on another popular Tivo update provider and see they are rated a "D", that's just about the bottom of the ratings the BBB gives:
> 
> http://www.labbb.org/BBBWeb/Forms/business/companyreportpage_expository.aspx?CompanyID=13216029


Seems to be based on very few reports though. 8 complaints in 3 years. Am I reading that right? Approaching that for the 9th Tee in just a couple months since the posting of this thread.

Sort of like the few, but very vocal minority of complaints against Tivo here on the forum.


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

dwit said:


> Seems to be based on very few reports though. 8 complaints in 3 years. Am I reading that right? Approaching that for the 9th Tee in just a couple months since the posting of this thread.
> 
> *Sort of like the few, but very vocal minority of complaints against Tivo here on the forum*.


Few of us only it maybe, but when you're £300+ out of pocket you tend to make a little noise about it to warn others.

Mark.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

I have no experience with that company. But unless I am misreading the BBB site, the D rating was based upon 8 complains. Seems like it would be harsh to judge a company on that few


> Complaint Closing Statistics
> 
> The following grid displays the number and responses to complaints over the last 36 months:
> No. of Cmpl	Type of Response
> ...


Edit: The above did not pertain to 9th Tee, it was a different vendor 
And I also type too slow


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Mark Ward said:


> Few of us only it maybe, but when you're £300+ out of pocket you tend to make a little noise about it to warn others.
> 
> Mark.


Sorry if it's not so clear, but the few complaints I referenced were about weaknees.com in the link I quoted.

I agree, the service level of the 9th Tee as outlined here is horrible.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Wow - I'm pretty sure we weren't notified of any actions recently, but, as you can see from the first six, we do respond to the BBB. (Of course, they also ask us for money, which we don't supply, but we do give info. They have to support themselves somehow, but they're surprisingly heavy-handed in their solicitations.)

Anyway, there's a much larger sample at ResellerRatings (218):

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Weaknees

and at Epinions (115):

http://www.epinions.com/pr-Online_Stores_Services-weaknees

I'll see what I can find out about the two unhappy customers. I'm the first to admit that some customers ask us for things we just can't or won't provide, but we do make the vast majority pretty happy, and we take customer service very seriously.

If you have a problem with our products, please call us at *888 932-5633*.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

Let me just add that as a small business owner, I'm familiar with BBB's "trade money for a good rating" approach, and suggest you take their rating with a whole bunch of grains of salt.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rcobourn said:


> Let me just add that as a small business owner, I'm familiar with BBB's "trade money for a good rating" approach, and suggest you take their rating with a whole bunch of grains of salt.


I agree. We had a complaint with the Illinois BBB several years ago and it was just one angry and unreasonable person who decided to try and make a lot of noise (there may have been more than one, actually - I tried to look it up and could not find it, so perhaps over time these go away?). Definitely better to go with the public/free rating systems, like http://www.resellerratings.com/

[edit: there were _three_]


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

Just got a shipping confirmation from 9th Tee this evening, for an order paid for on 7th March. It's a relief, but too late unfortunately, I'm off to Cyprus in the morning and a lot of these bits were for our Tivo in Cyprus and another I'd bought for my Dad.

I'll have a few more spares than I intended when I get home. Relieved they haven't run off with my money though.

Mark.


----------



## hopefulboydy (Jul 12, 2003)

I wish I had seen this thread before I ordered some keystone parts on the 16th April. I still haven't had a reply to any of my emails asking for a estimate of when my items will be shipped.

Mark, are you there? ... I see some people are getting shipping notices a few weeks after ordering...should I expect the same?

If so please cancel my order and return my money and I will go to somewhere else.


----------



## doug h (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. Ordered on March 24. No status, no reply to email. Credit card charged. Has anyone gotten anything from 9th tee in the past month ?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Wondering when this will become some kind of major scandal around here, with the 9th Tee being advertised so prominently?

So many red flags.


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

dwit said:


> Wondering when this will become some kind of major scandal around here, with the 9th Tee being advertised so prominently?
> 
> So many red flags.


I think it id to the board's credit that they have not censored and allowed customer experiences to be discussed. 9th Tee need to get their act together.

I only received my shipment after I escalated an official complaint through Paypal. Keep complaining to them, make a record of the times you have contacted them and hopefully you'll eventually get what you have ordered.

Mine arrived so late that I now have surplus everything. Some of my bits were destined for Cyprus, spares for me to update the Tivos when I visited family on holiday. I'm was back from my holiday before they arrived.

Hopefully you guys'll finally get your stuff. Did you make any shipping error that Mark from 9th Tee suggested was the cause of most people's delays?

Mark.


----------



## kt_nz (Jan 31, 2008)

Mark (9thTee)

This communication is being sent to you via email, the contact us section of your web site and via the Tivocommunity web site which you log onto regularly, both PM if it will be accepted and via open forum. Past experience of lack of reply from you forces me to use all of these channels.

After repeated attempts to contact you via various methods, informing you that I wished to cancel my order, disputing the transaction with Visa and having my money refunded... you have not sent me the goods a month after I have received a full refund from Visa and almost 3 months since my original order was placed with you. The packing details

I no longer need this item as I have sold the Tivo. I wish to return these goods to you, however I am not prepared to pay anything towards the return. Please organise with USPS and their agent in New Zealand; Courier Post, for me to be able to ship this unopened package back to you at no cost to myself.

I have informed Visa that you have shipped the package to me a month after the disputed transaction was accepted and a full refund given to me.

Kevin


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

kt_nz said:


> Mark (9thTee)
> 
> This communication is being sent to you via email, the contact us section of your web site and via the Tivocommunity web site which you log onto regularly, both PM if it will be accepted and via open forum. Past experience of lack of reply from you forces me to use all of these channels.
> 
> ...


I thought seriously about taking the same approach when my package turned up after I had taken the Tivos to Cyprus, but in the end I figured I could sell the excess bits on eBay and make a little profit, at least get the customs money back (I got invoiced for full customs value + £10.50 handling fee!).

I hope you get this resolved soon.

Mark (from UK not 9th Tee).


----------



## hopefulboydy (Jul 12, 2003)

Looks like all is not lost (for me at least)... I just got an email from UPS saying 9th tee shipped something to me.

So it looks like stuff is going out eventually. I hope this is this my stuff. I will find out in 3 - 5 days as my stuff is coming east to west via ground. Fortunately I had not got to the point where I needed to re-order elsewhere.


----------



## doug h (Apr 25, 2008)

hopefulboydy said:


> Looks like all is not lost (for me at least)... I just got an email from UPS saying 9th tee shipped something to me.
> 
> So it looks like stuff is going out eventually. I hope this is this my stuff. I will find out in 3 - 5 days as my stuff is coming east to west via ground. Fortunately I had not got to the point where I needed to re-order elsewhere.


Do you mind if I ask if you ordered before or after March 24 ? Still waiting on mine from March 24.


----------



## hopefulboydy (Jul 12, 2003)

I ordered on April 16th. The funny thing is that although it took until the 29th to get the shipping notification email, the parts were shipped earlier (on the 24th). So it arrived yesterday.


----------



## lonewoolf47 (Nov 16, 2001)

Is there an alternative to 9th Tee other than DVR Upgrade? The latter shipping charges are stupid.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Actually, we offer free shipping on most of the products we sell. For the smaller items, we charge based upon UPS' actual rates and do not make any money on shipping.


----------



## kt_nz (Jan 31, 2008)

Ireally shouldn't be surprised.
I did actually get a response from Mark and the agreement was that I would return the card and he would refund the shipping cost to my CC.
The card was returned to him on the 5th May at a cost to me of NZ$11.25 - not a great deal of money but it's the principle. Several emails later and I've had no response and no money put onto my CC.
I've now given up chasing; it's not worth it even for principle. Good luck to those that decide to continue dealing with this company.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Ouch....Tivocommunity really should take a look at this and rethink the banner. I understand that it's a source of income.. but they are telling members and visitors to buy product from a company that.... doesn't even seem to be there any more.. they just take your money and that's it. Tivocommunity should stand by the products and services that are offered through the ads on their websites.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Hmmm, this seems to be a recurring problem.

I ordered a bunch of cachecards from 9thTee on 14th August and so far have heard absolutely nothing 

Past experience (many orders) suggests they are sometimes slow to respond, but this is starting to get worrying now.

Has anybody received anything ordered from 9thTee (or even any communication from them) since 14th August?

Cheers
Steve

www.tivoheaven.co.uk


----------



## wentworth3 (Dec 23, 2001)

I also wish that I had read this thread before placing my August 22nd order with 9thtee. I ordered an InstantCake disk to replace my hdvr2 drive that bit it and have not heard anything beyond the initial order confirmation despite sending a couple of messages requesting a status update.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

wentworth3 said:


> I also wish that I had read this thread before placing my August 22nd order with 9thtee. I ordered an InstantCake disk to replace my hdvr2 drive that bit it and have not heard anything beyond the initial order confirmation despite sending a couple of messages requesting a status update.


Try emailing DVRupgrade with all your order information. 9TEE orders through them and perhaps they could help you and contact him. Best of Luck


----------

